# Jazzmyn's thread!!!!!



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I started a thread(BE JEALOUS!!!(I get to puppy hunt!)) nearly 8 weeks ago for my Mum's new puppy. She is going tomorrow to pick her up!!

She is SOOOO excited!:happy:

So here is where I will update ya'll with her pictures as she asks me to!:biggrin:

(This little darling shall be raw fed from day 1!:happy

Ok....so this is who I introduced at first:










Here she was at 2 weeks old:










And here are a couple pictures that her breeder sent as of today!!! (Jesse wants her brother SOOOOO bad!!!LOL)

(She is on the right)










Kind of an awkward moment one for her...but still SUPER cute!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

How can anyone NOT love a puppy! These are precious and the crown is TOO MUCH <lolol> Tell your mom to enjoy!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> How can anyone NOT love a puppy! These are precious and the crown is TOO MUCH <lolol> Tell your mom to enjoy!


I know right?!?!? I have puppy fever SOOO bad right now, YES YES I know...Rhett is only 6 months old...but STILL!LOL But anyways...I shall tell her! And Im sure she will say thank you and that she will update us all with pictures!!:happy:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh.. my.. god.. so.. freaking.. cute..

*off making a long drive to washington to steal said puppy*

I have puppy fever too. I want a standard poodle so freakin' bad. I can't for a couple years at least though, that gives me time to decide if they are really for me and find a good breeder :smile:.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Oh.. my.. god.. so.. freaking.. cute..
> 
> *off making a long drive to washington to steal said puppy*
> 
> I have puppy fever too. I want a standard poodle so freakin' bad. I can't for a couple years at least though, that gives me time to decide if they are really for me and find a good breeder :smile:.


She will be in Southern California!!LOL :lol: 
(If she was in Wa I wouldnt put it past Jesse to steal her!!LOL :rofl

And yes...I have to wait at least 9 months for my next puppy...I dunno wanna have to wait that long!!LOL :laugh:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My friends are going to think I'm nuts. I'm the resident crazy animal lady.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> My friends are going to think I'm nuts. I'm the resident crazy animal lady.


SAME HERE!!! I now have 3 dogs and 2 cats....the most inside animals of ANY of my husband's family!!:wink: And He wants another dog..and of course I **need** at least one more!!LOL


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

For some reason I attract non dog people! I only have two friends with dogs at all, one a terrier beagle mix and one a BC x lab. Neither are into feeding raw or doing agility or activities with their dogs. I think mine is the only one that gets daily exercise!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So stinkin' cute!! Is she a frenchie? :0)


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Caty M said:


> My friends are going to think I'm nuts. I'm the resident crazy animal lady.


I wonder just WHY your friends would think something like that? <ROTFL>. That's on excellent thing about a good forum, it's a place where "crazy animal people" can meet others of their kind.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Soooo cute!! Everyone here is getting puppies! My 'baby' is 3 years old already. I think I'm way overdue for a new puppy, plus I only have 3 dogs. That's what I keep telling my husband, anyway!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> For some reason I attract non dog people! I only have two friends with dogs at all, one a terrier beagle mix and one a BC x lab. Neither are into feeding raw or doing agility or activities with their dogs. I think mine is the only one that gets daily exercise!


HAHA...me too!! Other then I got my best friend to get her dog!LOL After her and her bf of 9 years broke up she just wanted puppy cuddles with Brody...and then I introduced her to Brody's sister...it was love at first sight!:happy:



luvMyBRT said:


> So stinkin' cute!! Is she a frenchie? :0)


Yes she is a Frenchie!:happy:

They are headed to get her right now!! I shall update with more pictures as soon as Mum sends them to me!!!:happy:



chowder said:


> Soooo cute!! Everyone here is getting puppies! My 'baby' is 3 years old already. I think I'm way overdue for a new puppy, plus I only have 3 dogs. That's what I keep telling my husband, anyway!


HEHE, yes TOTALLY sounds like you NEED a puppy...and ASAP!!!:thumb: :becky:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooohhhh Frenchie babies are just SO adorable! Please steal the little boy for me, I'm sure I can find room for him in my pack :wink:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Oooohhhh Frenchie babies are just SO adorable! Please steal the little boy for me, I'm sure I can find room for him in my pack :wink:


HEHEHE....Jesse already told my Mum this morning to snag the little boy...the breeder wont notice right?!?!?LOL


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Can't wait to watch her grow up. She has great coloring.  Miss Jazzmyn!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Julie said:


> Can't wait to watch her grow up. She has great coloring.  Miss Jazzmyn!


I know I cant wait either!:happy: And it will be interesting, as I have a TON of pictures from Hub(My dad's Frenchie) growing up...so itll will be fun to see the difference that raw makes!!:happy: Oh and yes, Jazzmyn Beau-Jingles is her name! (In memory of my, and Mum's, late Lhasa Beauregard)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Well they picked her up!!!:thumb: :biggrin:

Here is Hub when they got back into the truck with her:










My 2 favorite pictures!!:happy:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh my she has such an earnest look. What a little sweetie. The boy would get me too with that melting expression of his - he is just begging tobe loved. They look so happy, what a doll.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> Oh my she has such an earnest look. What a little sweetie. The boy would get me too with that melting expression of his - he is just begging tobe loved. They look so happy, what a doll.


Isnt she just AD-OR-ABLE?!?!?!?! My Mum said when she went into the breeder's house she picked her up and she automatically snuggled into her neck and stayed just like that until she HAD to be move for my Mum to pay the breeder!

And I just got the message that her, Hub, and Bonnie(my sister's 15 year old) where "kinda playing" in the motel room!!!:happy: And my Mum will be sending me a picture and/or video of her eating!!:happy:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Does your mom read the Jonathan Kellerman novels? I love them because of the Frenchies rather than the mysteries!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

She had her first REAL meal this morning (her breeder had JUST fed them when my mum pulled up:wink. So after sleeping the whole night thru she ha BREAKFAST!!!!!










Its a video, so I think you can click into it to make it play!:biggrin:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats to the whole family... she is just precious and your mom sure does look happy with her.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats, she is so ador-a-bull!!!

I want a maligator puppy!!!! *whimpers pathetically*


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Frenchie! I love Frenchies!! *snort snort snort* :smile:

I want another dog too...been wanting one since last year, but Louis isn't even 2 yet. If I can wait this long, I can wait a little longer!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Julie said:


> Congrats to the whole family... she is just precious and your mom sure does look happy with her.


Thank you!:biggrin: Yes my Mum is in TOTAL and COMPLETE love with her...and for the 1st time in 19+ years my Mum has a dog who listens for HER voice and wants to be with HER!! (She has gotten 2 dog before, our Basset for her '95 Mother's Day who turned into my brother's dog, and Hub for her '08 Mother's day gift who has now turned into my Dad's dog!)



monkeys23 said:


> Congrats, she is so ador-a-bull!!!
> 
> I want a maligator puppy!!!! *whimpers pathetically*


Thank you!:biggrin: I SOOOOO cant wait to meet her!! Although I am a VERY proud big sister as it is!!LOL



schtuffy said:


> Frenchie! I love Frenchies!! *snort snort snort* :smile:
> 
> I want another dog too...been wanting one since last year, but Louis isn't even 2 yet. If I can wait this long, I can wait a little longer!


LOL....My baby, Rhett, is only a couple days under 6 months and I ALREADY want another puppy!!LOL :laugh:


Oh and an update for everyone!!

Ok...so most of you have read Bonnie's thread......well all that BS meant that they needed to find another vet.

So I set Jazzy up an appointment for this past Monday with their other town vet, my Mum said he was a nice man, reminded her of an old doctor off of "Gunsmoke"!LOL He was very happy to hear that they are feeding the dogs naturally, however was uncomfortable feeding such a small baby(just under 5lbs) whole bones, HOWEVER he told her that they ARE her dogs and of course that she can choose to feed them how she wants! (And he was VERY intrigued that Jazzy can crunch thru a chicken neck in a matter of just a few seconds!LOL) 

AND of course PICTURES!!!:becky:

My 2 beautiful sisters:









TOTALLY crashed!!:biggrin:










Jazzmyn and Hub


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

french bullies are the cutest (I'm a sucker for big eared dogs), congrats!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I know Ive been slacking.....but here are some new pictures of the baby!!:biggrin:































I LOVE her smile here!



















BAHHAHAHAAHA....SOOOO funny(this is Bonnie's bed!LOL)


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Hugs & Kisses to that precious little girl!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Dear Lord, are you just trying to torture us with that much cuteness that we can't get our hands on?! WANT!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all!:smile: Isnt she just the cutest?!!?



Donna Little said:


> Dear Lord, are you just trying to torture us with that much cuteness that we can't get our hands on?! WANT!!!


HAHAHA, your telling me!?!? I havent been able to touch her either, they where suppose to come up with her for Labor day, then my dad couldnt get long enough time off to make it worth while! I wanna cuddle and snuggle my little sister!!LOL


----------

